# Lexicon PCM Native Reverb Plug-in Bundle



## re-peat (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.lexiconpro.com/product.php?id=163

_"With all the flexibility you would expect from a native plug-in, this powerhouse Bundle delivers 7 legendary Lexicon reverbs with hundreds of the most versatile and finely-crafted studio presets, including recognizable classics from Lexicon’s immense library of sounds. Designed to bring the highest level of sonic quality and function to all your audio applications, the PCM Native Reverb Bundle will take center stage in your DAW."_

Rumour has it that this is going to be pretty expensive (much closer to $2000 than to $1000, apparently), but if it realy does offer "the Lexicon sound", then I guess such a price is actually very reasonable.

_


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Oct 9, 2009)

There are other alternatives :D


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 9, 2009)

Emanuel @ Fri Oct 09 said:


> There are other alternatives :D



:oops: o-[][]-o


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 9, 2009)

I know it's not in the same league but a very cool and algorithmic reverb is the Eos from danger audio. Very cool for reverb sfxss and it's only 50$
just check out the piano demo on their page. 

Very lush.

I thought psp audio had a lexicon approved reverb.


----------



## Revson (Oct 9, 2009)

re-peat @ Fri Oct 09 said:


> http://www.lexiconpro.com/product.php?id=163
> 
> _"With all the flexibility you would expect from a native plug-in, this powerhouse Bundle delivers 7 legendary Lexicon reverbs with hundreds of the most versatile and finely-crafted studio presets, including recognizable classics from Lexicon’s immense library of sounds. Designed to bring the highest level of sonic quality and function to all your audio applications, the PCM Native Reverb Bundle will take center stage in your DAW."_
> 
> ...


$1899 MSRP, street I'm guessing then would be around $1600.


----------



## re-peat (Oct 9, 2009)

gsilbers @ Fri Oct 09 said:


> (...) I thought psp audio had a lexicon approved reverb.



PSP has Lexicon approved _delays_.

_


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 9, 2009)

This is great news! Thanks for the heads up.

Lately I've been experimenting with a remote algorithmic reverb setup. Basically we're talking about a Macbook running Plogue Bidule and five Aether instances set at 100% wet and the dry daw instruments sending signal via bussing. Because all the computers are being monitored in real time through a 16 channel mixing bus there is not need to add to latency by additionally sending the signal back into the DAW. (This works equally well with hardware reverbs). 

There is a subtle but noticeable difference between convolution vs algorithm-based reverb. I like the clarity and the chaotic reflections achieved by good algorithms. If Lexicon nails their signature sound in an algorithm it would be no-brainer. Casey from Bricasti Designs did mention however that his own M7 algorithm would essentially take 5 DSP accel cards to run. I'm curious how efficient such a rich Lexicon circuit would be to emulate in the computer-based production.

Looking forward to seeing this and the virtual reverb race it will probably inspire.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Oct 9, 2009)

Does anyone know if it is possible to integrate any of the Lexicon hardware units digitally with a DAW setup? (o)


----------



## Jack Weaver (Oct 9, 2009)

Well, I'm integrating a PCM96 surround via dig i/o's from my interface. I use FW to control the software, but hardware to do the i/o.

I no longer choose to use the FW interface to do the audio interface. Now that Logic 9.0.1 is out and has the latency issues fixed with external hardware I might re-visit this at some point. 

Regarding the new Lex plugins, the developer of both the PCM 96 and the new plugin sez that it is identical algorithms. But he believes the hardware sounds slightly better. 

However you can get multiple, multiple instances with the plugin. The software is pretty pricey but it might be worth it if you don't already have the hardware. 

I think the PCM 92 might be interesting for some on this forum. 

Frederick, 
It's good to see someone else besides myself who thinks highly of Aether. It was liberating to find this great plugin. 

Note to everyone: EOS does a great Lexicon-style imitation for just $60. I currently prefer it to all other reverbs for VSL strings. For my base setting, I use a preset cooked up by Rob Elliot. 


.


----------



## stevenson-again (Oct 10, 2009)

could you post some demos of the aether reverb? really curious. just post a snippet where you have used and felt like it was really working well.

currently i have my old MPX going into inputs on my interface and i use that as the final reverb layer, if i can be bothered to set it up. i am really burning through a lot of music so i just don't have the luxury of getting too fussy. however it does work quite well. for a long time i was mixing 4 stereo stems with varying degrees of reverb on my crappy old student behringer desk which worked well. actually i found it very very hard to get as nice a sound mixing ITB as i could get OTB that way.

i am very interested in the lexicon reverb bundle as i have never been entirely satisfied with my convolusion reverbs. very hard to get lush without also getting soggy.

i am quite concerned about the cpu hit though. i still have plenty of headroom on my 8-core though so it should be fine.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 10, 2009)

IMHO if the software can get close to the sound and algo's of the 480L and PCM70, there really won't be a need for the hardware anymore.
I am hardware lover, but at the end of the day, Bricasti, Lexicon and most of the top shelf verbs use DSP chips from Motorola, Analog Devices, etc., and RAM. 
DSP's have been the way to go for years but within 2 years I think talented developers will harness the power of the recent Quad's and now 6 and 8 core CPU's.
Audio Damage and Aether are an example of how far things have come.
I was never fond of ITB although I make my coin from ITB for live and automation purposes. One reason was the reverb plugs weren't very good and the summing still is far off IMHO. Recent reverb plugs are good enough to use multiple instances on multiple groups or Busses. But to hardware consoles or a summing mixer, because these plugs lose their definition when more than 16 stereo tracks of audio is mixed ITB.
I have been used to having a PCM70/80 and then 81/91 on my rigs over the years, and FOH and studios always had 480L's, Prime Time's and 300's.
Multiple instances of a high quality plug emulating a 480L algo's would be worth the asking price as long as it's accurate.
I use to use DSP so I could use slower CPU's or use the power of the CPU for other chores. Now it looks as though I am going to use the CPU for streaming samples and reverb plugs so I can load my ever growing giant Modular Synth projects.
Thanks 4 The Link.

JAV


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Oct 11, 2009)

I've used my Lexicon 300 for many years via AES or SPDIF into Nuendo.

Mr. A.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Oct 11, 2009)

Anyone using a hardware unit with Samplitude? How do you compensate for latency?


----------



## mathis (Oct 12, 2009)

Hans Adamson @ Sun Oct 11 said:


> Anyone using a hardware unit with Samplitude? How do you compensate for latency?



Samplitude comes with latency corrected Hardware-I/O. Look in the preferences setup.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 12, 2009)

damn.. thats expensive. 

1800 bucks for a reverb plugin!!!. thats something alright. >8o 

hmm. now altiverb looks very affordable in comparison... price-wise only of course.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 12, 2009)

Frederick Russ @ Fri Oct 09 said:


> This is great news! Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Lately I've been experimenting with a remote algorithmic reverb setup. Basically we're talking about a Macbook running Plogue Bidule and five Aether instances set at 100% wet and the dry daw instruments sending signal via bussing. Because all the computers are being monitored in real time through a 16 channel mixing bus there is not need to add to latency by additionally sending the signal back into the DAW. (This works equally well with hardware reverbs).
> 
> ...



that aether looks and sounds pretty cool. i am using the eos from audio damage which can do pretty cool reverb sfx stuff and has a good sound but that aether seems to be a very sweet sounding verb. 
is that company british? 
cause it seems that those computer music/futuremusic / UK magazines will choose UK products and give it a 10/10 more than from other countries. 
still that reverb sounded cool on the demos


----------



## Hans Adamson (Oct 12, 2009)

mathis @ Mon Oct 12 said:


> Hans Adamson @ Sun Oct 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone using a hardware unit with Samplitude? How do you compensate for latency?
> ...


Thanks mathis.


----------



## MacQ (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey,

This is the PCM96 algorithms in software. A direct 1-to-1 port, according to the Lexicon engineer who wrote both. This is thoroughbred Lexicon stuff, in plug-in form. Pricey, but ... well, it's a Lexicon.

~Stu


----------



## Andrew Souter (Oct 13, 2009)

> that aether looks and sounds pretty cool. i am using the eos from audio damage which can do pretty cool reverb sfx stuff and has a good sound but that aether seems to be a very sweet sounding verb.



Thanks!



> is that company british?



Nope. I am American. Denis my business partner is Russian. I guess if you were to average our zip codes that may make us British. :D 



> cause it seems that those computer music/futuremusic / UK magazines will choose UK products and give it a 10/10 more than from other countries.
> still that reverb sounded cool on the demos



We'll yes, both SoS and Computer Music gave us great reviews. But they were not the only ones. For example:


Computer Music, UK, 07/09
"10/10! Editors Choice Award! Performance Award! One of the best algorithmic Reverbs we've ever heard! Fantastic Sound quality. Great for both mixing and sound design. Highly useful tail envelope controls. Excellent categorized presets. ER Space presets system is very cool."

Sound On Sound, UK/US, 09/09
"Overall I was deeply impressed by Aether's rich and versatile sound and it's the best sounding native plug-in reverb i've heard to date by a long chalk. This is a damn fine reverb and 2Caudio should be very proud of their first baby."

Recording Mag, US, 10/09
"Aether made a believer of me in a big hurry. I use reverb a lot in my music and any time I can have a combination of real tweaking power, great sound, and a clear and readable interface, I have a winner on my hands. Aether allows for extraordinary sonic spaces and is fun to just play with... The Space control alone raises it to the level of genius. For anyone with at least a fast dual-core computer, I can recommend Aether without reservation. It's powerful beyond just about anything else out there, and gobs of fun to mess with. The universe of native reverbs has a new gold standard."

EM, US, 11/09
"Aether is a reverb plug-in like no other. Offering over 40 adjustable parameter controls, many of them unique to Aether, it may be the most programmable reverb plug-in on the planet. But that wouldn't mean much if this processor didn't also sound good. No worries, Aether sounds incredible! Aether is an engineer's wet dream. The outstanding sound quality, deep programmability and great price make Aether the reverb plug-in to beat!"


7/15/2009 Aether Wins Award from Musician's Life
2CAudio's Aether has just won the "Redaktionstipp" Award from Musician's Life, DE. This is the German equivalent of an Editor's Choice award. The review is very thorough and highly recommended to all German native speakers. We are not real sure what it says, but it must be good! When we asked what the award meant, we were told "it means You should buy it!"

Aether has also been reviewed by Beat, Keys, Keyboards Recording, and others but I don't have translations yet to quote. I am about to make the 2CAudio home page live shortly, as well as get the rest our web architecture up to to speed. http://2caudio.com/home/ (we're a little behind in that b/c we have been too busy with development.)

Lately we have had our heads deep in development for Aether 1.5.0. We expect to offer RTAS support in this version, and we have implemented a bunch of new extreme high-end features, which should prove even further our dedication to this product. We are very proud of this upcoming version and we hope and think it will blow you all away...

Of course as next/new-generation developers, we have a deep respect for companies like Lexicon, and it is exciting to see their new product news. We will be very interested to hear what everyone thinks when comparing Aether 1.5.0 to this new Lex plug-in. I have not heard their work yet, but I can say confidently we have some very interesting things nearing completion at the moment in our camp too. :wink: :wink: 

We are also offering a new GUI skin in 1.5.0 which people seem to like a lot, based on initial feedback we received on KVR and GearSlutz. http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=264416

I'm happy to answer any questions about Aether too if anyone has any...

Thanks for the compliments in this and other threads here on VI Control.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Oct 13, 2009)

Like I said earlier, Aether is different than other reverbs. MMMMuch different from the hardware and software pieces I have. It's a great effects thingamabob. 

The only caveat is that when you want to go try the free demo make sure you get prepared by having all the source material you want to reverberate all lined up and ready to go. You only get a half-hour! 

I assure you that you won't get through more than 5% of the presets in that amount of time. It has tons of controls to tweak but the presets alone are great. 

It isn't meant to replace a Bricasti or a PCM96 but it sure does add a lot things for your sonic color palette that those boxes can't touch. 

I've said this before but it bears repeating. The quality of the sound reminds me of Quantec hardware. 


.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Oct 13, 2009)

> Like I said earlier, Aether is different than other reverbs. MMMMuch different from the hardware and software pieces I have. It's a great effects thingamabob.



While FX presets are certainly offered, and we certainly made the GUI fun and interesting intentionally (too much so in some people's opinions), FX use is not the only intended use. In fact, we set out initially to simply make a very high quality algo verb plug-in b/c at the time that we starting finishing up the 0.9.0 pre-release version (almost a year ago now), we felt there was still not something that we were completely happy with in the market. So this was the first goal: pure high-quality standard-use reverb. We hoped to achieve this via some of the special features listed on the product listing here: 

http://www.2caudio.com/products/aether/

The decision to make some more crazy presets and be creative with the intòKð   ³bÂKð   ³bÃKð   ³bÄKð   ³bÅKð   ³bÆKð   ³bÇKð   ³bÈKð   ³bÉKð   ³bÊKð   ³bËKð   ³bÌKð   ³bÍKð   ³bÎKð   ³bÏKð   ³bÐKð   ³bÑKð   ³bÒKð   ³bÓKð   ³bÔKð   ³bÕKð   ³bÖKð   ³b×Kð   ³bØKð   ³bÙKð   ³bÚKð   ³bÛKð   ³bÜKð   ³bÝKð   ³bÞKð   ³bßKð   ³bàKð   ³báKð   ³bâKð   ³bãKð   ³bäKð   ³båKð   ³bæKð   ³bçKð   ³bèKð   ³béKð   ³bêKð   ³bëKð   ³bìKð   ³bíKð   ³bîKð   ³bïKð   ³bðKð   ³bñKð   ³bòKð   ³bóKð   ³bôKð   ³bõKð   ³böKð   ³b÷Kð   ³bøKð   ³bùKð   ³búKð   ³bûKð   ³büKð   ³býKð   ³bþKð   ³bÿKð   ³c Kð   ³cKð   ³cKð   ³cKð   ³cKð   ³cKð   ³cKð   ³cKð   ³cKð   ³c	Kð   ³c
Kð   ³cKð   ³cKð   ³c Kð   ³cKð   ³cKð   ³cKð   ³cKð   ³cKð   ³cKð   ³cKð   ³cKð   ³cKð   ³cKð   ³cKð   ³cKð   ³cKð   ³cKð   ³cKð   ³cKñ   ³cKñ   ³cKñ   ³c Kñ   ³c!Kñ   ³c"Kñ   ³c#Kñ   ³c$Kñ   ³c%Kñ   ³c&Kñ   ³c'Kñ   ³c(Kñ   ³c)Kñ   ³c*Kñ   ³c+Kñ   ³c,Kñ   ³c-Kñ   ³c.Kñ   ³c/Kñ   ³c0Kñ   ³c1              òKñ   ³c3Kñ   ³c4Kñ   ³c5Kñ   ³c6Kñ   ³c7Kò   ³c8Kò   ³c9Kò   ³c:Kò   ³c;Kò   ³c<Kò   ³c=Kò   ³c>Kò   ³c?Kò   ³[email protected]Kò   ³cAKò   ³cBKò   ³cCKó   ³cDKó   ³cEKó   ³cFKó   ³cGKó   ³cHKó   ³cIKó   ³cJKó   ³cKKó   ³cLKó   ³cMKó   ³cNKó   ³cOKó   ³cPKó   ³cQKó   ³cRKó   ³cSKó   ³cTKó   ³cUKó   ³cVKó   ³cWKó   ³cXKó   ³cYKó   ³cZKó   ³c[Kó   ³c\Kó   ³c]Kó   ³c^Kó   ³c_Kó   ³c`Kó   ³caKó   ³cbKó   ³ccKó   ³cdKó   ³ceKó   ³cfKó   ³cgKó   ³chKó   ³ciKó   ³cjKó   ³ckKó   ³clKó   ³cmKó   ³cnKó   ³coKô   ³cpKô   ³cqKô   ³crKô   ³csKô   ³ctKô   ³cuKô   ³cvKô   ³cwKô   ³cxKô   ³cyKô   ³czKô   ³c{Kô   ³c|Kô   ³c}Kô   ³c~Kô   ³cKô   ³c€Kô   ³cKô   ³c‚Kô   ³cƒKô   ³c„Kô   ³c…Kô   ³c†Kô   ³c‡Kô   ³cˆKô   ³c‰Kô   ³cŠKô   ³c‹Kô   ³cŒKô   ³cKô   ³cŽKô   ³cKô   ³cKô   ³c‘Kô   ³c’Kô   ³c“Kô   ³c”Kô   ³c•Kô   ³c–Kô   ³c—Kô   ³c˜Kô   ³c™Kô   ³cšKô   ³c›Kô   ³cœKô   ³cKô   ³cžKô   ³cŸKô   ³c Kô   ³c¡Kô   ³c¢              òKô   ³c¤Kô   ³c¥Kô   ³c¦Kô   ³c§Kô   ³c¨Kô   ³c©Kô   ³cªKô   ³c«Kô   ³c¬Kô   ³c­Kô   ³c®Kô   ³c¯Kô   ³c°Kô   ³c±Kô   ³c²Kô   ³c³Kô   ³c´Kô   ³cµKô   ³c¶Kô   ³c·Kô   ³c¸Kô   ³c¹Kô   ³cºKô   ³c»Kô   ³c¼Kô   ³c½Kô   ³c¾Kô   ³c¿Kô   ³cÀKô   ³cÁKô   ³cÂKô   ³cÃKô   ³cÄKô   ³cÅKô   ³cÆKô   ³cÇKô   ³cÈKô   ³cÉKô


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 14, 2009)

Downloading the Aether demo as we speak 

Just as a sidenote and sorry if this has already been mentioned or adressed, but the Aether website doesn't seem to work right for me. No matter which link I hit, I always get referred to the same site ... hm.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 14, 2009)

Waywyn @ Wed Oct 14 said:


> Downloading the Aether demo as we speak
> 
> Just as a sidenote and sorry if this has already been mentioned or adressed, but the Aether website doesn't seem to work right for me. No matter which link I hit, I always get referred to the same site ... hm.




I have been getting good results with Altiverb (er and tail busses - close, mid and far - for flexibility). And then having eos as my overall wash verb.


I am not really interested in FX's but it sounds like Aether is more than that. Could someone let me know how Aether's SOUND compares to eos (which at $49 is/was one of the best buys of 2009). If is more of the same I see no reason to pick it up. Perhaps next week I'll have time to demo but just curious.


Rob


----------



## Jack Weaver (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi Rob,

Eos is really good and I still use it and your personal preset for it on my VSL strings and I like its short plate stuff on some percussion instruments. Besides being a great value it truly sounds good especially at Lexicon-type emulation (algorithmic + modulation).

Aether is likewise good at those things and yet still different at those things. I keep referring to an image that probably no so many people on VI Control would likely know – the various Quantec hardware reverbs. This box was legend in its era. It’s a little difficult for me to explain its qualities. But it was good. 

I’m blessed with hardware reverbs that tend to be my first ‘go-to’ for shorter, more common reverb settings. So when I found Aether it was to produce sounds that my other hardware and software weren’t capable of doing. I tend to harp on the more fx-type presets as that is my natural interest in seeking out other reverbs. (I sure wish Eventide Anthology II was native so I'd have a software H3000.) 

Aether’s shorter presets and room ambiences are very good and THICK. That apparent thickness seems to really help in the mix. There are tons of controls to groom any preset. In fact, the common complaint is that people usually have to look at the manual for a minute to understand the nature of all the controls. 

I would think that it would come in handy for the ethnic thing you’re working on. PM me with a couple solo instrument or perc files and if I have the time in the next few days I’ll run you off some samples. Can’t promise it’ll be real quick but I’ll get back to you sooner than later. 

.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Oct 14, 2009)

> Just as a sidenote and sorry if this has already been mentioned or adressed, but the Aether website doesn't seem to work right for me. No matter which link I hit, I always get referred to the same site ... hm.



This is known. This is because we have not made the rest of the web site yet. :D At the moment Aether is effectively 2CAudio. This will change soon though as we release new products.

We will revise this over the next 30-45 days and get the complete site up in time for the release of the 1.5.0 version...

In the meantime all pages point to the product listing and the buy-now link directs to purchase via my Galbanum web store...


----------



## Andrew Souter (Oct 14, 2009)

Regarding demo limitations: there is some confusion. We limit a SINGLE session time to 30min. Total plug evaluation time is 40hours. So after you go through a single session of 30min you simply need to relaunch your host and you can continue to evaluate up to a maximum evaluation time of 40 hours.

Here are the full details of our demo limitations:

2C-Aether Demo Version Limitations 
-------------------------------------------------- 

1) Only 44.1 and 48 kHz sample rates are supported 

2) No parameters info is published to the Host software. So plug-in state 
will not be saved in the host software project 

3) No external parameters control is supported. 
So no parameter automation and no control surfaces support 

4) Presets can be saved but cannot be loaded (only factory preset can be loaded) 

5) One session time is limited to 30 minutes. you need to re-load the plug-in to continue 
evaluation 

6) No multiple instances allowed. You can run only one instance of plug-in in your host software 

7) The total plug-in evaluation time is limited to 40 hours 

NO AUDIO DROP-OUTS, NO NOISE MIXED. 

Notes: 

a) In Sony SoundForge 9.0 the rendering does not work. 
You can only evaluate by real-time processing (preview). 

b) In Steinberg WavLab 5 the rendering is performed using default plug-in settings. 
You can only evaluate by real-time processing. 

These notes apply only to Demo version.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Oct 14, 2009)

Jack Weaver @ Wed Oct 14 said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> Eos is really good and I still use it and your personal preset for it on my VSL strings...



Where might one find this preset? Is it in a thread on these forums? (cant seem to find it) :(


----------



## Jack Weaver (Oct 14, 2009)

It's Rob Elliot's personal preset that he was kind enough to pass on to me. 

.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 15, 2009)

Jack Weaver @ Wed Oct 14 said:


> It's Rob Elliot's personal preset that he was kind enough to pass on to me.
> 
> .



In essence - the preset was designed to 'modulate' more for use with Hi strings from VSL. I found that VSL's weakness (as with many sample strings libraries) is the higher ranges of vlns become to thin. This seems to help this along some.


Horse around with depth and rate and you get a good feel for what it does. Secondarily you can also 'eq' this preset (with another eq plug downstream) taking a bit of the high end off to remove some 'shrill'

Hope that helps.


Rob


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 15, 2009)

Btw Rob, thanks a lot for telling about EOS. With 49 bucks you can't go wrong and I have to say that this reverb sounds really really nice.

I don't know what it is or how I notice that I like a verb. I always say, it doesn't sound like little delays (wiuiuiuiuiu) ... I know that reverb actually is nothing else than little delays ... but I figured, that on all the "noble" reverbs such as L300 or Bricasti, there is no such little delay disturbing signal ... and the EOS doesn't have it too. It just sounds smooth and silky


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 15, 2009)

Waywyn @ Thu Oct 15 said:


> Btw Rob, thanks a lot for telling about EOS. With 49 bucks you can't go wrong and I have to say that this reverb sounds really really nice.
> 
> I don't know what it is or how I notice that I like a verb. I always say, it doesn't sound like little delays (wiuiuiuiuiu) ... I know that reverb actually is nothing else than little delays ... but I figured, that on all the "noble" reverbs such as L300 or Bricasti, there is no such little delay disturbing signal ... and the EOS doesn't have it too. It just sounds smooth and silky



Said it before - for the money - the best buy of 2009. 


Glad it is working for you.


----------

